# Game 33, Bucks vs Phoenix, Bradley Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (16-16) vs. Phoenix Suns (12-23).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-9989fjh-185959391.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Since the Bucks tend to do well when Jennings is playing well, and do poorly when he isn't, it'll be interesting to see how he responds to Skiles exit.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jim Boylan...... undefeated!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Jim Boylan...... undefeated!!


If only the season ended right now.....

Did I hear Paschke correctly that Boylan was going to change up the offense? That may be a good thing.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

A win is a win, but I'm not sure what to think yet.


----------

